# showing off to friends



## jkdwizard (Sep 27, 2016)

I learnt my lesson about 5 years ago , unfortunately I gave in to peer pressure whilst working and a lump a wood was held out so I could  kick it, I know I know stupid to show off but I really thought I would be ok. I went ino stance and executed a terrible off balance  pendulum step and slid over on some oil which I hadn't noticed on the ground I landed flat on my  back and noticed sticking out of leg was a lump of wood quite deeply inbedded , to make matters even worse my back was in agony spasming like crazy. I got taken to hospital in agony and had the wood removed and several stictchs. I also slipped my disc in my back which to this day still gives me a few problems. So for anyone who is pushed and is weak into showing off... DON'T !


----------

